
Ask HN: Resources for learning ARM Assembly? - jason_slack
I recently bought a Parallella board which uses an Arm A9. Here is what they say:<p>The Parallella includes a low power dual core ARM A9 processor and runs several of the popular Linux distributions, including Ubuntu.<p>The unique Epiphany co-processor chips consists of a scalable array of simple RISC processors programmable in bare metal C&#x2F;C++ or in a parallel programming frameworks like OpenCL, MPI, and OpenMP.<p>Does anyone have any resources for learning ARM Assembly?
======
indescions_2018
Wow. Parallella, 18-core. $99. You could could build a nice cluster with these
;)

No info on this specific board. But you should check out Prof. Robert Plantz's
book

Introduction to Computer Organization: ARM Assembly Language Using the
Raspberry Pi

[http://bob.cs.sonoma.edu/IntroCompOrg-RPi/intro-co-
rpi.html](http://bob.cs.sonoma.edu/IntroCompOrg-RPi/intro-co-rpi.html)

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks for the link. Yes, That is the goal :-)

------
natvert
You probably want the reference manual for the co-processor.

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks. It is a little confusing because the board has ARM A9 and RISC.

~~~
sigjuice
There should be an Epiphany manual with details on what sort of different
processors are on the board or SoC. Separate ARM architecture and related
manuals should be available from arm.com

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks. I also found this too:
[http://www.shervinemami.info/armAssembly.html](http://www.shervinemami.info/armAssembly.html)

~~~
sigjuice
I am not sure what your goals are but I would suggest first skimming through
the documents on
[https://www.parallella.org/board/](https://www.parallella.org/board/) . e.g.
within the first few pages of "Parallella Reference Manual" there is a picture
that shows all the parts which might have alleviated the "ARM A9" vs RISC
confusion.

~~~
jason_slack
I am doing mostly C++ algo trading work right now. So I thought I would try
and speed some things up and also write my own network stack.

------
sigjuice

      gcc -S

~~~
jason_slack
Thanks. That stops compilation and leaves asm files.

